

Show HN: Rivulet – a music player for torrents - rivulet
http://rivulet.audio/

======
Raphmedia
Question: Will I be seeding if I use Rivulet? Where I live, I believe that I
can download but not seed.

~~~
rivulet2
At this time you do seed, I'll be pushing a fix to allow disabling of seeding
later today.

------
mikexstudios
Really neat project. One suggestion: Put bitrate and filesize information in
search results so that the user can make a decision based on the quality of
the file.

------
bduerst
This might be tangental, but why isn't there an ISBN equivalent for other
media (e.g. movies, music)?

It would make distributed streaming services like this much more powerful, but
would also allow copyright holders to have more control over their content.

~~~
derobert
There are. For sound recordings, there is the International Standard Recording
Code (ISRC). For the musical work (of which there may be many recordings)
there is an International Standard Musical Work Code (ISWC). For an entire
album, at least in CD format, there is a Media Catalog Number (MCN). (CDs also
typically contain an ISRC for each track.) Albums often have a label catalog
number as well.

There are also community identifiers, such as MusicBrainz IDs.

Not sure what there is for movies, however.

------
gbachik
Hey! LimeWire is back lol.

------
captn3m0
Is playing music in the demo intentionally disabled?

~~~
rivulet
Actually... you are right, it's broken right now. I'm trying to fix it...

~~~
rivulet
Fixed.

~~~
hias
"(run by an entity not affiliated with rivulet.audio)" So it is after all ;-)

Shouldn't you mention that you could get sued for using this service? A lot of
people did not know how PopcornTime worked, used it and get sued because of
that...

~~~
lbotos
I never used popcorn time (don't watch enough movies/netflix for those I do)
but do you have examples of "a lot of people getting sued"? I read a lot of
media coverage on PCT but never saw those stories.

~~~
bduerst
AFAIK, nobody did. PCT shut down before anyone could mount a case, but made
the code available.

It's actually a pretty strategic way to demo a technology that would get shut
down in civil court.

------
kevinkimball
so this is popcorntime for music?

~~~
rivulet2
That's the idea! :)

